# experienced people please click this thread



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

for some reason i am still not 100% sure of my type like i want to be, and reading stuff on the internet never helps! i want to know my type because it is something cool that sets you apart from everyone, like choosing a class on an mmo game. i think the only way to figure it out is to let other people do it, so i hope one more questionnaire from me is ok.... i filled it out late night, so i was too tired to overthink any of the questions and i really tried to make it as accurate as possible


*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
I am 15 and calm but also stressed out because I have so much work I have to finish soon... only when I think about it though

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasfrejek/14907677238/in/explore-2014-08-31
I think it's very cool and it kind of looks like an ancient city built out of the rocks

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I am a lazy person so I would probably not get too involved, maybe phone call someone privately in the background. But if it was the middle of nowhere, like a desert, I would also panic. How would I get home? I would be scared on how I am going to get back, and hope we would be picked up

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
Ok, I am kind of nervous about the party. If I went there I would just talk to friends and eat food but I would have fun.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
(assuming it has nothing to do with me) I would argue it with him for fun of course, if I was comfortable. But I would be trying to convince him I'm right, and go into it thinking I am right... he probably won't change my mind but I will still listen to him. Inwardly I wouldn't really be thinking much except for how to give a good counterargument. If he wasn't listening or kept on bringing up points that I thought were dumb, I would get annoyed.
But this only applies to things that I have made up my mind on. If it was something that I was indifferent too, which is most things (like the death penalty, animal rights), then I either might not care or just talk about it based on my current opinion. But my opinions would not be consistent, they keep changing depending on how I feel at the moment. In June I was a strong supporter of the death penalty, since then I went on and off and sometimes against it (because innocent people could be killed) and now I am just more indifferent/don't know.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
It depends on a lot of things... some people say there is no proof of god and even though I am not really religious, I still believe there is something out there (like karma). But I think I would be open to changing them if it was good, solid evidence and not just a once in a while thing. For example sometimes I make generalizations, and I know there are many exceptions to the rule, so those kinds of things wouldn't change my beliefs. Overall I would be able to see both sides of the situation and get a better understanding.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
Trust, loyalty, honesty/justice (hate cheating) are some of them. I guess a lot of them came through experience, and the way I felt when they were broken. I make exceptions though, like I hate deception but it's ok for me to lie to certain people. But I hate when people lie to get ahead of everyone, like cheat/break the rules or kiss up to teachers because it's unfair to the rest of us

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
a. I have no idea, but I see myself as loyal and nicer than a lot of people. b. be more confident and assertive

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
Sometimes follow them if it's not a really important decision. I get them in situations where I don't need to reason things out

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a. human things... talk to friends, taking a warm shower, exercising, eating, watching a good tv show b. going to school and doing the same things over and over again really drains me at the end of the year because I am sick of doing all the work (but I still do it)

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I think everyone represses their inner thoughts, mine because they can be mean or judgmental even when I am not trying specifically to be, they are just observations


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

Definitely getting a healthy sense of Fi, Si, bits of Te scattered here and there but not much (esp. since you call yourself lazy; always good to be honest.) Not seeing a lot of Ne however, which is puzzling. Anyway, I'd go with INFP as the closest match.


----------



## mysterie (Jul 16, 2014)

> But my opinions would not be consistent, they keep changing depending on how I feel at the moment. In June I was a strong supporter of the death penalty, since then I went on and off and sometimes against it (because innocent people could be killed) and now I am just more indifferent/don't know.


i have trouble seeing him as being INFP due to wavering ideals and indifference to major issues, i think INFP's have a strong and definite sense of right/wrong and what they value and believe in, also empathy towards other people/beings.

i think INFJ is a possibility

watch this video and see if you relate to one of the brothers


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Keep in mind the age of the OP. Number 4 last part is where the Ne is showing up. This is the flip flopping of opinions. I don't see any evidence of Ni, Fe, etc. 10 would be the closest to Fe but that's more just a being-a-decent-person thing than a cognitive function.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the answers so far! (good to know I am confusing) about the video, I only watched the beginning of it but I don't know if I can pick one over the other. Mayybe the guy on the left since he's less confident, the guy on the right seems like one of those people who is popular but judgmental/sassy... idk

can I also have @arkigos opinion on this, last time he said I was isfj but the reasoning was kind of hypothetical


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

idoh said:


> Thanks for the answers so far! (good to know I am confusing) about the video, I only watched the beginning of it but I don't know if I can pick one over the other. Mayybe the guy on the left since he's less confident, the guy on the right seems like one of those people who is popular but judgmental/sassy... idk
> 
> can I also have @_arkigos_ opinion on this, last time he said I was isfj but the reasoning was kind of hypothetical


From that questionnaire...

1) Not an Fe-dom. 
2) Not an N.
3) Probably an Fe, and not an Fi... I do not interpret your relative indifference to this and that as a sign of Fi, and you do seem if only glancingly, more concerned with the affect of your ethics than with the abstract. 
4) Not an INFP. INFPs are intense moralists, and you are loosely and casually moral by your own admission. I suspect that if you were to intensify your own morality, it would naturally steer in the direction of Fe without intending or meaning to.... that is, it would naturally direct itself to some object. The Fe says, I am not intensely moral until something arises to attach that morality to.. and then I am passionate in the extreme. At rest, an Fe/Ti is surprisingly reasonable and ambivalent in an ethical vein. I perceive you in that way.

I'll stick tentatively with ISFJ and seriously question how the other responders didn't question N from your post, which contained not the slightest indication of it.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

arkigos said:


> From that questionnaire...
> 
> 1) Not an Fe-dom.
> 2) Not an N.
> ...


ok. ISFJ is dominant Si though, which seems like the most important thing to have, so could you show the parts of the questionnaire specifically where you see a lot of Si, and then maybe explain what an N would do instead?

When I read about ISFJ initially I agreed, but some of the major things I couldn't relate to:
-nostalgia (everyone gets a little nostalgic, but the past isn't just something I would sit and dream about at all)
-afraid of change
-follow what they are taught
-follow routines
I wouldn't say all of them are stereotypes, the first two I got from the ISFJ forum

but I agree with your last part, I am logical or neutral towards most things and I think for myself (some people once thought I was a thinker). maybe it has to do with enneagram


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Questionnaire is too scarce, there's really not enough information to develop some valid opinion. From what I've read you seem Alfa or Delta, most probably ISxJ. 



idoh said:


> When I read about ISFJ initially I agreed, but some of the major things I couldn't relate to:
> -nostalgia (everyone gets a little nostalgic, but the past isn't just something I would sit and dream about at all)
> -afraid of change
> -follow what they are taught
> ...


I recommend to forget about stereotypical descriptions and read more into functions and how they work. Types descriptions only mirror authors' bias and perspective on type he/she describes. Also, majority of descriptions are written by N types, so they write from their own lower S perspective and experience.

What you've listed are just behaviours that can be connected with different types for different reasons. 
-nostalgia - Si types aren't nostalgic and they don't like to sit and dream about the past. Lol, I can't even imagine what should I do this for, that's too ridiculous. My xNFP relative likes to frequently remember 'good old days' though, maybe lower Si works this way?
-afraid of change - I don't see why ISFJs should be afraid of change, except for low N focus in general, which makes them eather too accepting and suggestible for this kind of information or just seeing it as somewhat of a secondary importance in comparison to their present experience.
-follow what they are taught - this I don't get at all. Follow what they are taught in what area exactly? If their Fe and ethical values are meant here, then they follow what they are naturally attuned to.
-follow routines - yet again, different types can follow routines for their own reasons and if this is the case for ISFJs then these are routines that make sense specifically and subjectively to them.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

To_august said:


> Questionnaire is too scarce, there's really not enough information to develop some valid opinion. From what I've read you seem Alfa or Delta, most probably ISxJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, I don't get why someone would dream about the past either. do you ever fantasize about it though? example: you're watching american idol and they show a really bad audition, do you like to imagine you or someone else doing it too and picturing how it would go for fun? (basically daydream?)
ok but I still don't really know how to relate to Si. could you pick a few parts of the questionnaire that are Si?


----------



## Solired (Sep 12, 2012)

Strange that no one has said ISFP in this thread yet. That's what I think you are.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

idoh said:


> haha, I don't get why someone would dream about the past either. do you ever fantasize about it though? example: you're watching american idol and they show a really bad audition, do you like to imagine you or someone else doing it too and picturing how it would go for fun? (basically daydream?)
> ok but I still don't really know how to relate to Si. could you pick a few parts of the questionnaire that are Si?


Hmm... probably, not. I frequently daydream, but it usually has no connection to what is going on around me at the moment. If I'm watching something that bores me, my mind insensibly slips into better and more interesting worlds of my own, but reality rarely influence this process.

There's not so much Si presence as lack of N, which in its turn points to S. Answers are pretty much tangible, there's no solid hints to abstraction, but as I said in previous post this questionnaire doesn't provide enough information.

Also, I don't think ISFP fits. Fi-Se is more forceful, intense, even vindictive about their static personal ethics and OP strikes me as more laid-back and, for the lack of a better word, peaceful person.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

To_august said:


> Hmm... probably, not. I frequently daydream, but it usually has no connection to what is going on around me at the moment. If I'm watching something that bores me, my mind insensibly slips into better and more interesting worlds of my own, but reality rarely influence this process.
> 
> There's not so much Si presence as lack of N, which in its turn points to S. Answers are pretty much tangible, there's no solid hints to abstraction, but as I said in previous post this questionnaire doesn't provide enough information.
> 
> Also, I don't think ISFP fits. Fi-Se is more forceful, intense, even vindictive about their static personal ethics and OP strikes me as more laid-back and, for the lack of a better word, peaceful person.


ok thanks. i guess i'll just wait for some more answers before deciding now


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't know where other people are getting Fi from because I didn't see it at all in this questionnaire. Fe is definitely present, though, especially regarding your changing stances on specific topics, valuation of more general ideals, and your repression of "mean or judgmental thoughts" in order to keep the situation harmonious. I'd also agree that you're probably a sensor just based on the way you write, and I'm leaning towards Si. So I guess you'd probably be an xSFJ.


----------



## Solired (Sep 12, 2012)

idoh said:


> ok thanks. i guess i'll just wait for some more answers before deciding now


Actually, it's looking like the majority is wrong while I'm right on this. I definitely see Se above Si in your answer to question 9. Not all ISFPs are the same. Some are forceful, others are laid back. I actually know the functions.

Actually, I can see you being an ISTP as well.

Dominant Fi: Because you once said you were ruled by your feelings.

Dominant Ti: Because you would be able to see both sides of a thing, you said it once.

Your dominant function isn't that visible here but it is introverted.

Keep in mind, also, that all people use all the functions. You just prefer some functions above others.

That first part of the answer to question 4 is indicative of Fi or Ti above Fe.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

everyone's contradicting each other and i don't know who to trust... :bored:


----------



## Solired (Sep 12, 2012)

idoh said:


> everyone's contradicting each other and i don't know who to trust... :bored:


Why not try checking which function you're most definitely not dominant with, and then look at the opposite of that function?


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

Solired said:


> Why not try checking which function you're most definitely not dominant with, and then look at the opposite of that function?


thank youu. but i think i'll just give up on typing myself now... in a few years, when my personality is more developed, seems like a better time to come back and try again. i still think i could be intuitive though


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

idoh said:


> thank youu. but i think i'll just give up on typing myself now... in a few years, when my personality is more developed, seems like a better time to come back and try again. i still think i could be intuitive though


That's probably a good idea.But,I think it would be good to decide on one type and then see how it goes after you find out more about that one type and functions.That's what helped me the most,as well as typing others whose type I'm almost sure of and comparing myself to them(based of functions ofc,not interests or something similar).

Anyway,I think you are not a Fi dom (and you probably use Fe) and certainly not a Ti dom and probably Si/Ne.And I think I remember that a while ago when you were typing me we had some things in common,right?
Your answers were kinda short and have too little info for my taste though,but I could feel Si and Ne,they show in writing.It usually takes a lot of effort for me to understand Ni user's sentences lol

Why do you think you are intuitive?


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

Living dead said:


> That's probably a good idea.But,I think it would be good to decide on one type and then see how it goes after you find out more about that one type and functions.That's what helped me the most,as well as typing others whose type I'm almost sure of and comparing myself to them(based of functions ofc,not interests or something similar).
> 
> Anyway,I think you are not a Fi dom (and you probably use Fe) and certainly not a Ti dom and probably Si/Ne.And I think I remember that a while ago when you were typing me we had some things in common,right?
> Your answers were kinda short and have too little info for my taste though,but I could feel Si and Ne,they show in writing.It usually takes a lot of effort for me to understand Ni user's sentences lol
> ...


i think i could be intuitive because when i was younger i would be interested in all kinds of abstract topics. some examples i would spend months learning about the astrology and horoscopes, then lose interest... then read about the human body, even bought a big book, then lose interest.... then i was really into space and astronomy (especially the planet mars because that was my horoscope planet) and i even bought a 3-d planet model... also i liked to learn about all the seasons and months especially april showers because that's when i was born, i printed out some art for that and wrote a poem :tongue: but those were all long ago. now i look up personality or video games or whatever seems interesting, things like that. i also have a bookshelf full of books that i would read all the time, including hard ones like the harry potter fantasies, but i don't read now (and when i do, i'm glued to my book forever and just finish it in a day or two).maybe i'm getting less intuitive with age

it's ok though, i'm in no rush. i see a lot of generation z people getting confused over mbti, so maybe it's just not meant to be used by teenagers. why box yourself into something that you're not even sure of yet... let yourself fit into the box


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Of course you are getting less 'intuitive'.All kids imo either just jump around all the time or have somewhat 'abstract' interests,ask "Why is the sky blue?","Why is blue called blue and not red or dog or hgoerjuf?"
I also had things I loved learning about almost obsessively when I was alone and I was fascinated by space for a while too(who wouldn't be???).
I don't think it points to intuition necessarily.

Lol I love putting myself into a box too much to understand how someone could hate it,it's a big problem though.


----------

